# The Dolce Diet



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

Anyone seen the actual plan ?? hearing a lot of testimonials from fighters about it ...

cost like 30 quid to get it from his website ... can also get a personalised one for like 1000 bucks :happy:

anyone know for a cheeky download?


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I was reading on this not too long ago - then I saw one of the guys in the UFC with the Dolce diet tee on hyping it up (up until this point I was seriously considering getting the book) - but the guy looked like my version of outta condition reckon he had at least 17% bodyfat and that is being generous plus he looked drained which Dolce claims you will not be on his all singing all dancing diet - so I figured if the professional with Dolce on hand looked like that then I would not bother and stick to more proven methods - just my 2p worth and my opnion for what it is worth...wish I could remember the name of the fighter not more than about 10 events ago....if your bored check out the ufc weigh-in's which is where I saw him.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

actually check out you tube had a day in the life with the guy and dolce on hand talking about how great he was doing!!!!. try searching dolce diet - i would get the link but my laptop is running real slow tonight.


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

he seemed to get alves back at the weight he wants to be at and rampage speaks highly of him too. that said couldn't comment on it


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

is that the fight in which alves was shot?....I think it was.

Not wanting to knock the dolce diet just yet to see results from people on it "have bags of energy and and cut weight easy" - alves can cut using a calorie controlled diet and several other ways of cutting just he hates it (like everyone else) as we know dieting to low bodyfat is a chore..so I think it is another option he has tried - If I am right about the above then I think he will be looking for another option.


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

nah it was the last one


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

sorry not that clear in last post. he used him for his last fight against howard. the fight against fitch was where he looked knackered. think you are right about the weight cutting. i think alves was walking around at something mad like over 200lbs and then getting down to 170. think dolce get his walk around weight in order and also alves's lifestyle as he said.


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

I bet you could download it somewhere for free


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Dolce Diet Hotfile Fileserve Rapidshare Downloads

Dont know if it works though


----------



## Monsoon (Jan 3, 2011)

The Link above won't lead you to the Dolce Diet download, just some website.  What I've read about the diet itself is that is really isn't anything out of the ordinary. Don't eat junkfood, low carb, keep track of what you're eating, that kind of stuff. Dolce also believes foods grown in nature and are not processed should be the only thing in your diet. Big Whoop. It will work, but that advice can be found in the internet for free.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

Cant find much on it but from what i have seen is that its centered around high protein and eating natural non processed foods like a lot of other diets.. iv never followed a diet plan in my life but after having man flu for a month and stuffing myself at xmas i was going to give it a go as im in feeling shit about myself... not paying 30 quid for it without having some sort of idea what the theory is behind it.

seeing fighters at the ufc weigh in wearing the dolce diet t shirts made me think it would be everywhere on tinternet but its not the case.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

If I remember correctlty(but could well be wrong!) I'm sure their was a weird "unique" twist to the diet - or something like that that they/he claimed but can't remember what it was - something along the lines that it was so good you would have loadsa energy and it would make cutting easier.....

Figured I was wrong about Alves last fight and yeah not surprised it kills him cutting if he wants to stay at 170 he needs to be on a diet in bewteen fights so he does not bloon up 30 pounds...but then again I've got mates who loose a similar amount are always in top nick come fight night and just get on with it...again using several cutting methods.

I'm yet to be convinced by what I have read and seen..but hey, I'm always open to try new things!.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

he likes to live off eating what was available 200 years ago .. no new weird shit

Im thinking of ordering it

I just wish there was a free sample chapter or something .. because i imagine the book itself will jus be generic

The personal plan is the one thiago alves annd rampage use .. and it's also the one that vitor belfort is now using

I looked a few backs and couldnt find a d/l link


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

In that case just look up paleo diet ...hardgoing switching over from carb burning to fat burning for the MMA athlete (or anyone who operates at a high anaerobic capacity). I am currnetly on the Anabolic Diet...buy not doing any MMA whilst on this just limit strength and strength endurance circuits...which are hard going MMA would make me feel like I am about to die 15 minutes in :laugh:.

For doing MMA for general maintence I would recommend a good balanced diet of carbs/protein/fat/fruit & veg...cutting right down is always another story tho - unique to each individual. Jeevan I am guessing the book will make you non the wiser (if he has to then go and give prof people a "personal plan") but hey it's your money. :thumb


----------

